# Help with Cane Creek 10 series ZS44 headset?



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Yo. I finished building my second frame recently. I had the headset cups pressed in by a pro shop. I've gotten really mixed service from this shop so I'm not ready to write them off, but this might do it.

I feel headset knock. I looked closely at the side of the headset while locking the front brake and rocking the bike back and forth. I can see it wiggle in time with the knock.

The fork I'm using has a carbon steer tube and an FSA compression wedge.

If you're wondering why such a large diameter head tube for just a 1-1/8" steerer, it's because I wanted it to match the diameter of the rest of the front triangle which is made of bamboo.

I just can't seem to tighten the headset sufficiently. Does this picture seem _wrong_ to you? There is a significant gap between the top of the cup and the bottom of the top-cover.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

top bearing is upside down probably. match the angled faces together


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, that's not right, and your LBS should never have let it out the door. Dump that shop and learn to do the work yourself.

Grab the documentation for your headset off the Cane Creek site, pull it apart, and make sure it's put together in the right order.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Right, so, my main motivation for not doing it myself is lack of expensive headset tools. I started reading this morning about DIY headset presses. It's the last bit of bike maintenance that I have not yet acquired a taste for doing myself.

I checked; mechanic got the cups switched around entirely. Will take to another shop for now to get an opinion if the existing hardware needs replacement.

EDIT: He also used bearings that were NOT part of the set I brought to the shop - I could see ball bearings easily, instead of the plain looking cartridge seal I expected. That kind of set me off.


----------

